# 365 Days of Love



## Stachzilla (Feb 19, 2008)

Been lurking for a while.  Figure this is the best place to put this.  I began a 365 Project last week (1 self-portrait a day for a year) and I'm looking for critiques, suggestions for shots, anything that ya'll can send my way...I'm all ears.  Hope you enjoy looking at them as much as I enjoy taking them.

Here are the highlights so far.  I'll update as I progress.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2008)

Very cool idea for a project! I like the first and second ones! The third one reminds me of The Blair Witch Project though!  The last one is neat in a creepy way! Great, sharp shots! Can't wait to see more of what you come up with!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!

I like the third and the fourth the best.  Good luck with your series!


----------



## Corry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hubba hubba!  Er...I mean, great shots!

Champaign, IL, eh?  Not ALL that far from me....are you singl.....er....I mean, great to see a fellow Illinoisan on board!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

Corry said:


> Hubba hubba!  Er...I mean, great shots!
> 
> Champaign, IL, eh?  Not ALL that far from me....are you singl.....er....I mean, great to see a fellow Illinoisan on board!  Welcome to the forum!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Corry (Feb 19, 2008)

Btw, I'm in love with the lighting in the last shot!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

i dig number two.

and corry. that was funny!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2008)

It's been bugging me...in the 2nd shot you remind me of someone and for the life of me, I couldn't figure out who! It just now hit me! James McAvoy! Don't know what it is but that's who you remind me of! Just thought I'd share!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

in number two, and not the others, i think he looks like adrien brody.


----------



## Stachzilla (Feb 19, 2008)

I look like Mr. Tumnus and the Pianist eh?  lol, I've never been told that before but thanks for the compliments 

And thanks for the compliment Corry lol... like my ego needed any more of a boost hahaha

Here are the rest that I've shot so far including todays at the bottom.  These first 2 are much less inspired than the others, but still...part of the series

02.15.08





02.16.08 (This one's for the ladies lol, just kidding)





02.19.08 (Todays)


----------



## Tinkgrrbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Corry said:


> Hubba hubba! Er...I mean, great shots!
> 
> Champaign, IL, eh? Not ALL that far from me....are you singl.....er....I mean, great to see a fellow Illinoisan on board! Welcome to the forum!


 
I agree!

Great shots... gorgeous green eyes too!


----------



## Corry (Feb 20, 2008)

An ego boost now and then is always nice.  


Though I'm sure you've quickly figured out that, to get another one, you simply have to post more pictures.


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, I can't say I'm attracted, but welcome to the forum anyway. Cool project, I'm afraid I don't own enough cameras to get through the first month much less a whole year.


----------



## Corry (Feb 20, 2008)

jstuedle said:


> Well, I can't say I'm attracted, but welcome to the forum anyway. Cool project, I'm afraid I don't own enough cameras to get through the first month much less a whole year.




Are you saying that your face would break any camera that dares take your picture?  

Somehow I doubt that!


----------



## CSTUEDLE (Feb 20, 2008)

Corry said:


> Are you saying that your face would break any camera that dares take your picture?
> 
> Somehow I doubt that!


 

He broke MY NEW CAMERA !!! Wah! Wah! Wah!
Bad Bad Bad 


anybody wanna buy a slightly used Nikon D300 ?


----------



## Corry (Feb 20, 2008)

*gasp*  Oh no!!!!  

That means he has to give you his, right?


----------



## Stachzilla (Feb 20, 2008)

02.20.08

Frozen feet from hockey today.  Jumped right into the tub shorts and all.


----------



## Corry (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice!  I like it!!!!  This really is an awesome project!  Keep postin the results!


----------



## CSTUEDLE (Feb 21, 2008)

Corry said:


> *gasp* Oh no!!!!
> 
> That means he has to give you his, right?


 

Right
Oh, didn't you know ? What's mine is mine and what's his is mine...............already !!!:lmao:


----------



## Stachzilla (Feb 21, 2008)

02.21.08


----------



## Tinkgrrbell (Feb 22, 2008)

How mysterious&#8230; love it!

You are a very creative man.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 22, 2008)

I have to agree with the poster before me! Very mysterious! Looks like a side profile prison photo! (It isn't is it?  Just kidding!) I love the lighting on it though! Are you doing this for some sort of class or is it just to challenge yourself?

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Stachzilla (Feb 22, 2008)

This is strictly a challenge to myself to have a daily dose of creativity  and thanks for the kind comments everyone
(And nope, not a prison photo haha)

Here's todays:

02.22.08


----------



## Lorielle99 (Feb 22, 2008)

these are really cool man. i tried to do this porject too, i got bored after abut a month ahahaha. urs are really cool tho. its hard to pull off selective coloring and you do it well in number 3. ur eyes look so cool, i wish i had green eyes


----------



## Corry (Feb 23, 2008)

What, none from today!?


----------



## Stachzilla (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry, a combination of traveling this weekend + fighting the flu off delayed me from posting.  The pictures were taken on the right days though, so I'm still going.  

02.23.08






02.24.08


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 24, 2008)

The shots that i get every few years are hald as the ones youve been getting every day for a year
wtf?
haha
awesome shots


----------



## Stachzilla (Feb 26, 2008)

02.25.08


----------



## Corry (Feb 26, 2008)

Dude, you do realize that these are all totally awesome, right????


----------



## Carman (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey, great shots, I really like the very first few. What lens/camera are you using? How did you get the eyes so green and sharp in the first one? What effects are you using in photoshop? I wanna do something similar.

Cheers


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 26, 2008)

Stachzilla said:


> 02.25.08



Amazing shot!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2008)

So....Mr. Tumnus, the pianist and now an archangel?  LOL You have some really great shots there! How long do you work on your photos?  You obviously put alot of effort and time into them because they are amazing! I love to see what you do next! I hate waiting to see your shots! (I have no patience! ) Great work! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Stachzilla (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm using a Canon Rebel XT with the stock lens and a polarizing filter.  I don't use effects so much as techniques.  I very rarely ever use photoshop filters, and when I do my post work I do a lot of it with adjustment layers.  

For these, it's taking me about an hour of post work



02.26.08






Hmm...the medium seems to screw this one up a bit...

Click here for large:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3090/2295679818_0dc446c7a8_o.jpg


----------



## LisaK24 (Feb 27, 2008)

Stachzilla said:


>



what a cool idea! and this one is my favorite. the eyes are quite striking


----------



## duncanp (Feb 27, 2008)

hmmm... im quite jealous as to how you can produce something far better than i ever have, each day..

brilliant pics, keep it up


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Feb 27, 2008)

Stachzilla said:


> 02.21.08


For some reason, you remind me of Matt Bellamy (Muse) in this one. Awesome series... keep 'em coming!


----------



## Stachzilla (Feb 27, 2008)

02.27.08


----------



## Tinkgrrbell (Feb 28, 2008)

Love the last one! What is in the bottom right though?


----------



## Stachzilla (Feb 28, 2008)

That's supposed to be a coffee stain.

I had absolutely no motivation to do this today.  Long day at work + 5 hours of sleep are not really conducive to creativity.  Ahwell, Happy Leap Year everyone.

02.28.08


----------



## Corry (Feb 29, 2008)

Good stuff, keep em comin!


----------



## Stachzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

Uhoh... I missed a day 

Ahwell, I will just have to end a day later then.  Here's yesterdays: 

03.01.08






I'll have today's later tonight


----------



## Stachzilla (Mar 4, 2008)

It's been a few days.  Here's what you missed


----------



## Tinkgrrbell (Mar 7, 2008)

You are so very intriguing. I love these pics, especially the last one.        

Did you use filters or photoshop on the football pics?


----------



## Stachzilla (Mar 10, 2008)

That football one was using a Lomo effect in Lightroom.  Thats why it's inconsistent, I'm really not happy with how that turned out, but I can't knock em all out of the park.  

Sorry for the delay in posting btw, I've been sick as a dog the last few days and haven't gotten around to processing my pictures.  


Here's two and I'll have the rest tomorrow

Unfortunately for yours truly, this one is more about who isn't in the frame.






And here's another abstract.  The next couple I post will be along these lines.


----------



## Stachzilla (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Stachzilla (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm wondering if I shouldn't just start editing these into the top post.


----------



## jesusloving (Mar 12, 2008)

i like the third one


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2008)

Glad to see you back! Hope you're feeling better! I don't know what you had but the flu is definitely kicking in here in high gear (granted I'm only like 2 hours or so south of you so it's not that far!)

For the portraits on March 4 -
I do like the football one. I can't tell you exactly why but I do!
The one where you are sitting on the bed - gives off a lonely vibe! 
And the one in the shower - Your eyes are crazy green! I WISH mine were that shade! But again, you look sad! (You need a "happy" portrait!) 

March 9-
I like the first one. I know it's a lonely one (for whatever reason, I like the lonely ones...I'm a bit depressing aren't I?) but I still like it! (and while it does suck not having someone on the other side of the bed, sometimes it IS nice having the entire thing to yourself!)

March 10-
I'm not a big fan of the abstract ones, it's just my own preference but I like the "real" ones, I do like the second one best..I love how it's just you - and not even ALL you! lol..and you gave yourself wings again! 

Great job! Can't wait for more!


----------



## Corry (Mar 12, 2008)

Nah, if you edit them into the first post, it won't bump the thread, and no one will know you added anything.  

Personally, I think you're just posting them to make all the girlies drool.  (....I'm ok with that!  )

Seriously though, you've got some awesome stuff here, and I'm shocked at how you are able to come up with totally new stuff so often!


----------



## Stachzilla (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the crits  

And no worries about enjoying the lonely ones.  They're on purpose. I tend to draw a lot of inspiration from the idea of isolation.  But I'm not totally emo.  I do smile (quite a bit actually)  I'm just feeling my way around my artistic side and I haven't really settled on an identity in that front yet.  So these first couple of weeks I'm settling for basic shots of the face, body, etc.  You'll know when I've gotten really abstract   (I want to explore minimalism as well as cubism.  You've seen a bit of the minimalism in the ones I recently did, but wait until I _really_ get into that.  It should be good stuff)

If you're really drooling over these pictures, see your local dentist.  :thumbup:

Here's todays (bit more cheery if you pay attention to the details)


----------



## DPW2007 (Mar 13, 2008)

Great idea - and some fantastic shots as well!

I have never really tried self portraits so I might have to do some!

David


----------



## Lorielle99 (Mar 13, 2008)

please do, david.


----------



## gamerz (Mar 13, 2008)

Amazing shots. Really love the abstract ones. You must have put alot of post-processing into them... Keep em coming!


----------



## confucious (Mar 13, 2008)

Great shots, awesome creativity, and fun concept.  Keep the thread going, am loving it!

C.


----------



## Stachzilla (Mar 14, 2008)

Not _entirely_ satisfied with this one, but here it is none the less


----------



## Tinkgrrbell (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree with Stacey... we need at least one picture where you are smiling! Love those green eyes, they really make the pictures pop. 

I really enjoy your "lonely" pictures but I'd like to see more taken outdoors. I can see that you are very into soccer so maybe some action ones if possible. No matter what though... your work is amazing and I love it! 

Im not getting much work done these days, if I get fired Im going to attribute it to this thread. I seem to just sit at my desk and gaze into the screen, usually with a mischievous grin. Only when you post the shower pictures though lol. 

Looking forward to the next batch!


----------



## Stachzilla (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah when the weather warms up, I'll be taking outside shots more often.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 15, 2008)

You're a very creative self portrait artist. I really enjoy this thread.






This is one of the best images on here that iv'e seen in a long time. The uneven light it fantastic, and this portrait really engages the viewer.


----------



## Corry (Mar 18, 2008)

Stachzilla said:


> Thanks for the crits
> 
> And no worries about enjoying the lonely ones.  They're on purpose. I tend to draw a lot of inspiration from the idea of isolation.  But I'm not totally emo.  I do smile (quite a bit actually)  I'm just feeling my way around my artistic side and I haven't really settled on an identity in that front yet.  So these first couple of weeks I'm settling for basic shots of the face, body, etc.  You'll know when I've gotten really abstract   (I want to explore minimalism as well as cubism.  You've seen a bit of the minimalism in the ones I recently did, but wait until I _really_ get into that.  It should be good stuff)
> 
> ...



Awww, that's awesome!!! I love it!!!!!


----------



## JJP (Mar 20, 2008)

How did you go about getting the lighting effect you have in the very first set you posted? Cool idea!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 20, 2008)

Corry said:


> ....are you singl.....er....I mean



I'd check the flickr profile if I were you.... 


Great series of images. I'm really looking forward to seeing what you'll do with the PP next.


----------



## rickyracer25 (Mar 20, 2008)

great thread bro, you are absolutly killing it


----------



## Tinkgrrbell (Mar 31, 2008)

So... what happened to this thread? I miss seeing the news pics every day!


----------

